# Facebook



## 75017wagram (28 Février 2013)

Pas trouvé de post sur ce sujet

Avec IPad sur Facebook j'ai cet avis sur un lien vers YouTube : access denied you don't have permission to access  to http://xn--fbexternal--i7a.akamaihd.net/embed/
Que se passé-t-il ?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2013)

C'est clair pourtant, tu n'as pas la permission d'accéder à cette page.

D&#8217;ailleurs, elle ne semble pas exister.


----------



## 75017wagram (28 Février 2013)

gwen a dit:


> C'est clair pourtant, tu n'as pas la permission d'accéder à cette page.
> 
> Dailleurs, elle ne semble pas exister.



pourtant je peux y acceder avec mon macbook, le mac mini et l'Iphone !

c'est jusre sur l'Ipad que le lien est surchargé par cette interdiction
ce n'est pas non plus l' ami qui me bloque puisque j'ai accèsa tous ses posts


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2013)

Je ne sais pas dans ce cas, mais le lien donné ne renvois vers rien chez moi.


----------



## 75017wagram (28 Février 2013)

Chez moi non plus
Il se passe sûrement quelque chose avec l'Ipad
Je vais chercher


----------



## 75017wagram (4 Mars 2013)

75017wagram a dit:


> Pas trouvé de post sur ce sujet
> 
> Avec IPad sur Facebook j'ai cet avis sur un lien vers YouTube : access denied you don't have permission to access  to http://xn--fbexternal--i7a.akamaihd.net/embed/
> Que se passé-t-il ?
> Merci



J'ai trouve la réponse.
Le problème semble se généraliser. Avec Ipad et sur Facebook réponse : acces denied en cas de connection vers YouTube
Solution :télécharger " puffin free" que l'on utilisera pour se connecter à Facebook


----------

